# Cloverfield



## spectrolite (Jan 17, 2008)

I just came from a screening and it was freakin' awesome!! I'm going to see it again this weekend with some friends. Anyone else excited about this movie?


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 17, 2008)

Not my cup of tea, but my husband is wondering what it's about.  Can you give a synopsis?


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 17, 2008)

DH and I are gong tomorrow when it comes out


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 17, 2008)

midnight tonight! i'm excited, glad to hear u liked it!


----------



## TangoMango (Jan 17, 2008)

I want to see this, but I read a review (which had spoilers) and the way how it sounded, it seemed like it would be lame. After all this hype, I hope it's not like Snakes on a Plane. BUT, I think I'll see the movie because despite the story sounding lame, every review I read said it was amazing.

I heard that the movie caused some people to feel dizzy and some even vomitted!


----------



## V2LUCKY (Jan 18, 2008)

Watched the 1st showing at midnight w/DH and bro. I thought it was a good movie but DH HATED it! I think he was expecting more, I dunno.


----------



## XShear (Jan 18, 2008)

I am totally stoked to see this movie! The SO isn't. Boo on him.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw it yesterday!

They past by a hugeee Sephora and I was so excited that "SEPHORA!" popped out of my mouth. Whoops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the movie was really great! I was never bored, and I got attached to the characters really quickly. It left me wondering at the end...


----------



## Enkuli (Jan 20, 2008)

I saw the trailer when I went to see I am Legend and now I'm so excited about this movie. Sadly all the movie I want to see are usually boring and all the great stuff have already been seen in the trailer. I really really hope Cloverfield will be exeption.


----------



## Juneplum (Jan 20, 2008)

dude!! we just got back from seeing it. it was awesome! i totally enjoyed it and so did DH. that thing is CREEPY!


----------



## kimmy (Jan 20, 2008)

the previews aggravate me because they don't give ANY insight into what the movie is actually about...anyone want to enlighten me?


----------



## wolfsong (Jan 20, 2008)

Big monster, dead New Yorkers pretty much sums it up from wiki.


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 21, 2008)

It was ok. I am not impressed. It lacked sooo much backstory. The point of view was cool, but not enough for me to like it. DH loved it; I was dissapointed.


----------



## LillianaOcho (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jacq-i* 

 
_I saw it yesterday!

They past by a hugeee Sephora and I was so excited that "SEPHORA!" popped out of my mouth. Whoops. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, the movie was really great! I was never bored, and I got attached to the characters really quickly. It left me wondering at the end..._

 
hahahaha i did the same thing!! my friends all turned to look at me too it was soo funny


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 21, 2008)

*/Warning Extreme Nerdiness!*

Hehe there is a little bit of back story around. If you really want to geek it up then try visiting:

Slusho!

Slusho is a company you might see popping up in some of J.J. Abrams productions. I think someone in the movie was actually wearing a T-Shirt. From the Slusho site if you visit the "Distribution Opportunities" link which is the last one in the bar down the bottom. From there you can see an email address: [email protected]

Now if you do a Google search for Tagruato, you will find a link for Tagruato Corp (it's actually down at the moment). Here you will be able to see some information on Tagrauto Corp which is a bio-tech research company. It is quite a detailed site actually and contains articles, news and information about the company.  If you dig through the news you come across a tidbit of information about an "incident" at one of their ocean research labs...

Finally if you are on myspace you can look up "Rob Hawkins" if you do a search in the USA/New York and see Rob's myspace page hehe. I love this kind of stuff haha...I'm kind of a J.J. Abrams nutter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that they don't really give away anything in the ads. In recent years it's been an annoying trend to show all of the best parts of a movie in the trailer so that when you go and see it at the cinema you are left with no surprises. 

/*End Nerdiness
​


----------



## glamdoll (Jan 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_*/Warning Extreme Nerdiness!*

Hehe there is a little bit of back story around. If you really want to geek it up then try visiting:

Slusho!

Slusho is a company you might see popping up in some of J.J. Abrams productions. I think someone in the movie was actually wearing a T-Shirt. From the Slusho site if you visit the "Distribution Opportunities" link which is the last one in the bar down the bottom. From there you can see an email address: [email protected]

Now if you do a Google search for Tagruato, you will find a link for Tagruato Corp (it's actually down at the moment). Here you will be able to see some information on Tagrauto Corp which is a bio-tech research company. It is quite a detailed site actually and contains articles, news and information about the company. If you dig through the news you come across a tidbit of information about an "incident" at one of their ocean research labs...

Finally if you are on myspace you can look up "Rob Hawkins" if you do a search in the USA/New York and see Rob's myspace page hehe. I love this kind of stuff haha...I'm kind of a J.J. Abrams nutter... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love that they don't really give away anything in the ads. In recent years it's been an annoying trend to show all of the best parts of a movie in the trailer so that when you go and see it at the cinema you are left with no surprises. 

/*End Nerdiness
​_

 
See, the only reason I knew what you were talking about is because my husband is a movie nerd as well. LIke he was ALL into seriously. But for people like me, who want to watch a good movie w/ o having to dig so damn deep _elsewhere_ its really dissapointing. I mean anyone who doesnt follow on the internet will just be like blah about it.

The brother was wearing the Slusho shirt. 

I was sooo dissapointed w/ it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But, Im looking forward to watching untracable! hehe


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 21, 2008)

I was into Cloverfeild back in the summer of '07 when people where trying to figure out the deeper meaning of it. there was so much hype in figuring out the movie and there were so many clues on the internet. My friends went to see it without me (those motherf*ckers...) . From what I know about it, it was awesome. If I was to make a film I'd make it similar tro the way this was shot. I'm sure a lot of thought went into the movie!


----------

